

Anatomy of a launch post-mortem: What went right, what went wrong - Sukotto
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/anatomy-of-a-launch-post-mortem-what-went-right-what-went-wrong

======
megamark16
On turning business away: My boss has a really hard time watching a possible
sale slip away, he doesn't really have a concept of letting a sale go because
it's not a good fit, not the right product for the client, or not a good
client.

------
Sukotto
well, it's been 3 hours and only 4 upvotes. Guess I can kiss another front-
page hopeful goodbye. :-(

I need to get in with one of the gangs that mass upvote anything one of their
members posts. :-/ </wry>

